# C-section Dilemma: Help!



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I've been scheduled for my C-section January 21, 2002, if all goes well (meaning: no premature labor, no misery forcing an earlier delivery).The main reason is my fibroids, many and many huge, some blocking the exit. In addition, I don't feel comfortable possibly tearing my vaginal area with or without an episiotomy because of a pre-existing condition whereby my sphincter was cut into from an anal fistulectomy surgery in '95, rendering me mostly incontinent when I have to go.I also had my gall bladder removed in 1989 and progressively, I've had problems holding my stool in, as well as the texture of my stool growing looser.My fears are related to this incontinence and the looser stools.What happens with me usually is bad enough. But when I don't eat or drink anything most or all of the day, I develop very bad, crampy, incontinent diarrhea, where I'll suddenly have to go and not have a chance to make it, even if the bathroom were two feet away. I tend to have wet BMs more frequently too, unpredictable ones.So, you see, with this planned C-section, I'm not to eat or drink after midnight the day prior, I have to check in at 8:30 a.m., undergo the surgery and recover.Throughout this, I know what will happen, as it always does--against the majority of C-section moms. I'll end up with continuous diarrhea, IBS attacks and stain my underwear with accidents, for a day, maybe two. The second I'm fed anything, a drink or bouillion, I'll go in my pants immediately, no warning, nothing. It's happened before.I don't know whether it's due to a missing gall bladder or exacerbated by a weakened sphincter coupled with worsened IBS, but I cannot do without food, regular meals, cannot fast or prepare for any surgery by fasting, without those diarrhea consequences.I'm going to warn my ob-gyn and discuss this issue with her, but it would help to read of other women's experiences, others who went through this.That's the only downer to this surgery.And yeah, I'm scared.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think most of the not eating has to do with being sedated. It can make it easier for you to reflux stuff and aspirate it into the lungs and that can be seriously bad for your lungs, and an empty stomach has less to reflux than a full one.Talk it over with the doctor. Maybe they could do a nerve block kinda thing that doesn't have you go all the way under? It may mean you have to put up with knowing what they are doing.Also talk to them if Imodium or Questran (which is often used for post-gallbladder removal diarrhea) or something that can be used that day to help keep things under control (It would have to not interfer with the surgery, but by that time the baby has less risk of things bothering it and Imodium and Questran pretty much stay in the Mom's GI tract so they wouldn't be getting to the baby anyway).The doctor needs to know about these problems and should be willing to work with you. I would think that afterwards you would be able to eat normally so the fast period may not be that long.K.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Great suggestions. I'll remember about the Questran, too, when I see my ob-gyn next week.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Brandi Guidry had a C-section a few months ago with her beautiful daughter...she has posted on her several times. And Wes's wife is scheduled for a C-section in December. (His username is Wes and Tracy, but I've only seen Wes post under it.) You might try emailing them for more info. There was a thread Brandi started a while ago, in the Meeting Place, about what happens with a C-section, because some people had been curious. You might try doing a search for that?


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Hello Coggie,I had an unplanned ceserean in August of this year. I did post something for you in the Meeting Place. It might be on the second page now. I titled it: To Coggie- C-Section. Everything went well for the surgery. I did fine and so did baby. I have crohn's and IBS-D. I was sick before I got pregnant and while I was pregnant, I felt great and had no "gut" problems. I felt very well all during my pregnancy. I was high-risk though because during my pregnancy, somehow I got Mononucleosis or MONO and had to be on complete bedrest during the last 12 weeks of my pregnancy. I too also had gallbladder surgery in Jan. of '99. I do know that people who have had gallbladder surgery, even those who don't have IBS, tend to have more D than usual. Gallbadders act as a filtering system for your body.Hope that you get your thread that I post especially for you on the Meeting Place. If not, feel free to email me anytime and I will be more than happy to share you my experience and what you could anticipate on happening with your ceserean.Best of health to you,Brandi Guidry


----------

